# Bird & Wildlife Photography Website



## Tony Britton (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello All,

My wife and I enjoy capturing portrait style images of birds and wildlife found on the Central Coast of California. Our desire is to capture interesting detail in our subjects that might go unnoticed with more distant or environmental style shots. 

Here's the link to our main Canon SX50 photography website:* tonybritton*

Here's our "Strictly For The Birds" gallery, which we're very proud of: *http://tonybritton.smugmug.com/Other/Strictly-For-The-Birds/*

Best regards,
Tony & Lori Britton

"My wife and I make the perfect point-and-shoot photography team. She points and I shoot!"


----------



## AceCo55 (Jun 25, 2015)

In my opinion, you have a serious organisational problem in displaying your excellent work
Your home page potentially loads 1458 images - NO-ONE is going to stick with looking at that many images. Way too many.
Your "Browse" link doesn't make much sense to me as it takes you to two categories that are not self-evident.
I also have a smugmug site and I think you would be better off using the menu bar to have direct links to major categories (I'm sure you will be better at identifying those than me ... but something along the lines of Birds - Mammals - Reptiles - Amphibians - Hints & Tips - About Us etc.)
And then have folders within each of these so that people can quickly find the kinds of subjects that they may be interested in.
I can see you have some special work that you are calling "Specific Collections" - maybe rename that something like "Signature Series" / "Best of the Best" / "Our Favourites"
I think you can do your photos justice and make it a better experience for your visitors if you limit the number of images in each gallery to less than 100??
(eg "Strictly for the Birds" has 1336 images in it! No one is going to spend the time looking at all of those)
You have way too many superb images to have them languishing in huge galleries.
Make it easier for your visitors to enjoy your work.


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 25, 2015)

AceCo55 said:


> In my opinion, you have a serious organisational problem in displaying your excellent work
> Your home page potentially loads 1458 images - NO-ONE is going to stick with looking at that many images. Way too many.
> Your "Browse" link doesn't make much sense to me as it takes you to two categories that are not self-evident.
> I also have a smugmug site and I think you would be better off using the menu bar to have direct links to major categories (I'm sure you will be better at identifying those than me ... but something along the lines of Birds - Mammals - Reptiles - Amphibians - Hints & Tips - About Us etc.)
> ...





AceCo55 said:


> In my opinion, you have a serious organisational problem in displaying your excellent work
> Your home page potentially loads 1458 images - NO-ONE is going to stick with looking at that many images. Way too many.
> Your "Browse" link doesn't make much sense to me as it takes you to two categories that are not self-evident.
> I also have a smugmug site and I think you would be better off using the menu bar to have direct links to major categories (I'm sure you will be better at identifying those than me ... but something along the lines of Birds - Mammals - Reptiles - Amphibians - Hints & Tips - About Us etc.)
> ...



Hello AceCo55,

We appreciate you taking the time to share your excellent suggestions and they will certainly help with the presentation of our work. 

Best regards,

Tony & Lori


----------

